
Why the Concept of ‘Evil’ Is a Bad Idea - l33tbro
https://thoughtcatalog.com/jim-goad/2018/01/why-the-concept-of-evil-is-a-bad-idea/
======
FrozenVoid
Sheltered intellectual: "Evil doesn't exists"

Rich entrepreneur: "Money doesn't buy happiness"

Fashion model: "Love is about the person not the body"

